# Hitting the road



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

After spending the last 5 years "homesteading" with my garden and animals...I finally came to the realization that it is a HECK of a lot of work and something that I do not want to do the rest of my life. The ole Poot (my hubby) and I have decided to go back to being modern day nomads...a way of life that we use to pursue with enthusiasm. We are on a limited budget so will be doing this in a tent to begin with. We have started a blog Feathersandthepoot.blogspot.com if there are those here who would like to follow along on our adventures. The both of us are avid fishers, hunters, hikers and rock hounds....We will be reviewing camping gear, outdoor products, and campsites as we go ...we will also be providing a list of free or cheap places to camp in each state that we decide to set down for a bit. AND things that can be done for entertainment that fit along with this type of lifestyle. Hope you can join us either through the internet or even if we are passing through your area.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Life no matter wha you do should be enjoyed. Good luck and have fun.

 Al


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy trails featherhd. It's a great life being a modern nomad. I did it for 18 years! Never regreted a day. Check out the BWCA in MN. I used to spend a couple months there every fall.


----------

